# "Hills and Valleys" Voting Thread



## Baron (Nov 17, 2012)

It's voting time again - time to tick the boxes and leave comments on the *three poems which caught your attention the most.

*Please take a little time to read the poems of this month's challenge and vote for the *THREE POEMS you consider most deserving.**

*It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## Jeko (Nov 17, 2012)

My entry doesn't appear to be on the list.

Has there been a problem?


----------



## toddm (Nov 18, 2012)

Cadence said:


> My entry doesn't appear to be on the list.
> 
> Has there been a problem?



also, "Our Pneuma" has an entry for his name alone, in addition to his actual poem


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 18, 2012)

Apologies, we seem to have a technical glitch which will remedied as soon as possible. Thanks to you both.


----------



## Baron (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorted.


----------



## Jeko (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Baron (Nov 18, 2012)

Well at least that little glitch is producing some comments in this thread.  It would be nice if there were a few that contained feedback on the poems.


----------



## Glass Pencil (Nov 19, 2012)

I would say that "Hills and Valleys" by Arcopitcairn appealed to me most personally, in its tone, brevity and a certain jaggedness. 

I would say that "The South Downs" by Ollie Buckle achieved the greatest success in regards to its adherence to the theme, and in its construction. I think that "technically" it deserves to win.

I would say that "Journey Through The Seasons" by Our-Pneuma is the one that wouldn't let me stop reading it, and will likely take up some small amount of real estate in my head longer than any of the others presented, and for that I hope it wins.


----------

